# NEW C421 & C422 Errors on Minis to Bolt+



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

A bit of history on my troubles in case it's relevant to the problem:

V87 on both minis - Fixed by replacing a splitter that was originally installed by DirecTV. I have Frontier FiOS (originally Verizon FiOS).
V58 on Both Minis - Fixed by replacing the CableCard and talking to Frontier FiOS via chat support and had them pair it to my Bolt+.

Both errors, fixed. In the process, I'd also replaced my Verizon MI424WR rev. I with a Verizon FIOS Gateway FIOS-G1100.  With the old router, I had to open up ports. With the new router, I did not. Both Minis worked just fine for almost two weeks as I detailed in the next paragraph, without forwarding any ports.

I then reset one of my Minis, as both still had information on my old Bolt device (which I replaced with a Bolt+). So, Mini-1, I had up and running for at least a good month. I reset Mini-2 a bout two weeks ago and had it up and running just fine. Just over a week and a half later, Mini-1 started popping up with C421 errors on the channel guide and C422 errors on My Shows. The person using the Mini did not tell me until Saturday afternoon, and it's now just past 3:30 am and I just got a message on my TiVo Bolt+ that there was an update. I have not tested Mini-2, yet.

In short: I'm getting C421 and C422 errors on my TiVo Minis. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## mayweb (Dec 16, 2002)

May be related to the software update that went out recently - you are not alone see link below. I am getting C423 connection error preventing me from moving my recording library to my new Bolt. I can move things from the Bolt to older Tivo no problem. Hopefully this issue is widespread enough that they either roll back or find a quick fix to what appears to be a software bug.

Bolt can no longer see Tivo HD box (C423 error)


----------



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

mayweb said:


> May be related to the software update that went out recently - you are not alone see link below. I am getting C423 connection error preventing me from moving my recording library to my new Bolt. I can move things from the Bolt to older Tivo no problem. Hopefully this issue is widespread enough that they either roll back or find a quick fix to what appears to be a software bug.
> 
> Bolt can no longer see Tivo HD box (C423 error)


Possibly BUT I don't see the same errors I'm getting mentioned in the thread you're referring to. Would this be a software update on the Minis or the Bolt+ or both?


----------



## mayweb (Dec 16, 2002)

I can't speak to if this were a Mini software update. There were software updates to the Bolts (maybe others) on 12/1. Problems encountered found here(tivo community) and in feedback on the Tivo support web site.

TiVo - Customer Help Forums


----------



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

Problem Solved

Resolution: Restarting the Bolt+. Nothing was wrong with the Minis. I found this out by accident, as I'd lost sound on my Bolt+ and just decided to try restarting it.


----------

